# Atlanta Peeps



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Would anyone in ATL being willing to pick up my generator from FedEx freight on Friday and meet me half way between ATL and Columbia? About 1 to 1.5 hours? I will be willing to compensate you for your time.


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm in to buy you something spiffy from that Connor Ward fella if you help Gibby out!!


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

JohnP said:


> I'm in to buy you something spiffy from that Connor Ward fella if you help Gibby out!!


Thanks Cupcake! 😘


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

Gibby said:


> JohnP said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in to buy you something spiffy from that Connor Ward fella if you help Gibby out!!
> ...


 :dancenana: :banana:


----------

